# Who Owns Horses/Ponies?



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi there, I'm pretty new to this forum and have noticed that there are always a few people viewing the horse topics but hardly any posting so i thought i'd just try and find out any many of you keep horses/ponies, what do you have and what do you do with them???
I'll start - I'm Adele i have a black 17yr old Fell mare called Misty who despite her age is totally bonkers i just hack, jump and have fun but my friends daughter takes her to shows and always brings back a rosette! I also have a grey 21yr old Arab x Welsh called Kaylee who is my daughters pony she just hacks, also we have Little Meg our aged bay Dartmoor x Shetland (we think), we have had her for nearly 9yrs!.
adele


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi ya, I have a 12.2hh welsh sec b, buckskin roan mare. She is 4 years old and she is my baby!! I also have her foal, a 3 month old coloured (not my breeding).Your ponies are lovely


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I used to have a 7 year old Morgan mare called Allie on loan but then we moved and the owner wouldn't let us take her. Yours are lovely.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I did up untill last yr had to have our girl to to sleep. was going to buy a new one but Now look after two for someone who has two and has lung cancer, help's us both out


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,we have a 32 year old anglo mare,cally,she was retired at around 28 years,and was still a lively ride to the end
amber is a 13.2hh 11 year old haflinger mare,and missy is a 14.1hh haflinger mare,8 years old.we hack these,and i am wanting to drive missy,but having problems getting a cart/harness that fits!  i have had missy for a couple of months,she has been driven in competitions,but i will be doing it for pleasure


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi I have 7 horses altogether and a foal on the way next year


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

im currently in the process of looking for a horse  

not sure when it will be though because the bank won't give us money atm


----------



## minizoo (Jul 13, 2009)

i have two. tonto and spooky x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

I have a gorgeous sec A Misty but shes out on loan at the mo


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

I have three A 17hh Irish sports horse grey mare called Shannon, Dun connemara, 14.2hh called Paddy and Bubbles a shetland pony  Pic's are on my profile


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't have a horse any more but I have had quite a few in the past

Roxy 15.2 cleveland cross
Ringo 13hh coloured pony ex riding school died aged 43 years
Sadie was OH'S arab
Dannii was her daughter also an arab
Clyde 17.2 coloured 5 years and was still growing
Wellie 13.2 section D 2 year old.

These are just a few we also had several section A ponies. Not all at the same time though.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I have Bailey, a 9 yr old dun connemara mare and Sooty an 8yr old black welsh D ... we mainly hack but do the odd show or two.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I have Kane a 15.3hh Irish cob. He's around 9 years old and the love of my life. He's not a 'safe cob' or a novice ride but he's everything I ever wanted in a horse and I'm grateful for everyday of having him. I had to wait until I was 35 before getting my own horse which is why I think 5 years on I still can't get over the fact I finally have one!!


----------



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a 12yr piebald mare called Magpie. I have taken her to a couple of shows and we mainly did showing but i'm now getting my own trailer and i'm getting really in to dressage now so i'll be doing a lot of dressage nxt Spring. I don't own her but i pay to look after her at the wkend and a monday and tuesday- kinda like on shared loan! I love her so much and when i first started lookin after her (bout 18months ago) she couldn't jump at all (well she could do trotting poles) and now 18 months on shes clearing 2ft 3"! Also she didn't no how to canter (she had been a racing trotter) and once again 18 months l8er shes bursting in to canters with just the slightest touch of the reins and legs!! I love her sssoooo much and she is my world! Ur horses look lovely and so do every1 elses! I luv u so much Mags :001_wub: ! U r a star!! Xx


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

*I own:
A 13hh Chestnut Arab x Welsh called Spaghetti,
A 14hh Conammarer x Cob called Billy,
and I <3 them to bits!!​*


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hello i used to teach people to ride at a riding school i used to own loads of horses but then i brought a house and had a baby so i had no time for them..i had

latin x race horse gelding
tilly. piebald filly
suzie welsh pony filly

but now baby is 4 months its time for me to get bk in the sadle as i miss it sooooo much ,also looking for own land so it will be better for us all.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

This is Blackjack - my Fell - I bought him as a 2 year old and sadly had to have him PTS aged 19. Dont have a horse/pony atm but do still go to shows occasionally as my niece and her daughter take their pony


----------



## lucys87 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi  I have two horses. I have a 15.3hh chestnut TB mare (as nutty as you'd expect!) called Roxy, and a 15hh skewbald wb x mare called Lucky.


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

hey i have a 16.3hh dutch warmblood that i just hack at mo


----------



## DaisyNLaura (Aug 17, 2009)

I have my gorgeus 14 . 1 chestnut mare Daisy
I love her to bits and she loves her horsey best friend windsor who is 17 hh and we go out for pleasure rides whenever we can.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm looking after a gorgeous little arab yearling for a friend. her name is Rose and she is my best mate! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

I own many horses. My family has been in the buisness of selling quarter horses (this would be on my father's side). It's been more financially secure than our Gypsy Vanners(cobs).

My mother breeds and sells those. We're hoping to switch to total Quarter Horse operation by 2011. They just aren't in as high demand as our quarters. More eye-striking though.

There's a link to our site below in my sig


----------

